# detailing products



## neoo-cy-tt (Nov 29, 2008)

guys i want to detail my car but in cyprus i can't find the most of the products and now with the weather in uk and the xmas holidays it will take more than a week to get the items shipped, i have a MEGUIARS clay bar and liquid which i ordered before and here i can find in the stores the 3M products,turtle,t-cut,sonax,auto glym and armor all and maybe some other brands but nothing more, do you suggest any of this brands for any products ? any other ideas ?

my car is a dark blue audi tt 2002 with swirls and small scratches


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I would say that if you've got products in mind that you want, wait until you can get hold of them. The UK has the same problem of having to wait for orders, and I can't probably won't have the days I'll need to do my car while the weather is reasonable to do it before being left with just weekends to do it again.

People on here seem to use a mixture of things and in many ways some choices are just personal preference. Generally, people on here seem to have a low opinion of AutoGlym products. I've tried the HIgh Definition Wax and am in two minds about it. I've used ArmorAll's car wash shampoo and found it rather poor although it foams a treat. It left lots of particles on my car, contains formaldehyde and is harmful to aquatic life so all in all I didn't rate it.

How about getting just a temporary wax for now, and keeping the car washed and waxed until you have all the products you really want to work fresh from using your clay bar? The others may be able to recommend some products from the brands you've mentioned.


----------



## neoo-cy-tt (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for your opinion, anyone else?


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

imo you can do what you want with 3m products and top with a wax of your liking

you will need a achine polisher though

first you want 3m fast cut and sponge pad, this is a cutting compound this will take out most of the defects and swirls in the paint,

2nd would be 3m perfect it, a fine polish used with a mushroom pad, grey with little peaks on it, this will smooth out the cutting of the first polish,

3rd would be a glaze, either hand or machine

then wax,

keep on top of it with a good car shapoo and your good, note you should only need to use step on, once a year after that, keep it topped up with glaze

hth

jake


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm just washing monthly and topping up with Megs spray wax through the winter, would do more often but I only have weekends and the weather has been rubbish since October. Come spring I'm looking at a machine polish and proper wax finish but until then it's just a case of make do and use up the not very good products given as pressies.

I find Autoglym polishes OK and the extra gloss protection is a doddle to use and gives a good finish as a glaze/sealant before waxing - have heard some bad reviews of the wax products though. Mind you the consensus on the forum is that Audi paint is hard and you won't get swirls out by hand with any product.

I'm not a fan of the Meg's tech wax spray stuff, it's very hard to buff off and doesn't give a lasting finish. Like I say I'm just using it to get rid of it!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

If you dont want to wait how about AG Super Resin Polish finished off with 2x layers of AG HD Wax?


----------



## neoo-cy-tt (Nov 29, 2008)

i have the machine but i need new pads, i found a shop where i can buy a good polish which is used from the spray shops i think i will give it a try


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

What Polsih?

SRP is quite good by machine when used on a Polishing Pad at medium speeds.


----------



## neoo-cy-tt (Nov 29, 2008)

please give me good news for the Farecla , i just bought the G3 and the wax top and two pads. paid 40 pounds for them


----------



## neoo-cy-tt (Nov 29, 2008)

problem with the swirls , i don't know my mistake but i was testing on my bonnet with the g3 and the compounding pad , after with the wax and i got the nice mirror finish but if you watch the paint with a light the swirls still there, any ideas?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Are you breaking the polish down fully and working it long enough?

If you have a Rotary read this: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=66024

If you have a DA read this: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=63859


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

If you're looking for some good polishes, the new Megs #105 and #205 are outstanding..

Being unigrit, which means the abrasives won't break down, you will only really need these two, and just change your pads and pressure used..

Farecla is ok stuff, I used to use it years ago..

The 3M range of polishes are very good, as are the Menzerna range..

If you still have marks after polishing, you are either using to hard a pad which will cause marring on the paint, not allowing your polish to break down completely or using to harsh an abrasive polish..

Try stepping down to a softer pad and finer polish, or try so AG SRP or Dodo Lime Prime and see if this removes any of your marks..

It is worth wiping your panels down with either ipa or a panel wipe after polishing and before sealants or waxes..


----------



## neoo-cy-tt (Nov 29, 2008)

i used the farecla g3 with the farecla compound pad and you are correct the pad is very hard, its better to use a softer one?


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

www.elitecarcare.co.uk

They will sell everything you need and ship to Cyprus. 

Robbie


----------



## cuprajake (Aug 19, 2008)

g3 is very abbrasive


----------

